# motorhomes old and new



## ellieloy (Aug 14, 2011)

Our old starter van- now gone to pastures new, and our new girl. Could only attach five pics but the rimor has a rear garage that opens into the bottom bunk which we have removed to make a "dog house" - the plan is to get Barjo to make us a cage door which we can open into the van and one to open out when the garage dorr is open


----------



## Mothman (Aug 14, 2011)

:wave:Very Nice indeed:tongue:


----------



## avandriver (Aug 14, 2011)

This thread could go on for a long time .


My first Camper van was a Renault trafic ( Pictures are in my laptop I will post later ) 

The Renault was an impulse buy that got me started in the camping scene 
I had to rebuild the engine before I could use it but once that was done it was great 

Next came a Talbot Merlin 






The merlin was a bit of a bad buy for me because it had done more miles than the star ship enterprise,  and everything that could go wrong did .


After selling that I stuck with cars as transport for a while until I eventually got bored of being low down .

I bought a dying LDV to use as emergency transport for my Vintage engine display 





And this gave me the idea to buy a van and convert to a campervan .

So along came a transit  






Followed by another LDV 






The small vans served me well until my girlfriend took an interest and wanted to come to the vintage rally's with me .

So what was needed was a van with a toilet and a shower .
So this is now my Rally accommodation .








Steve


----------

